# eclsts venders



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any venders that are going to setup at the eclsts that will have any hartline short cars. I need three or four of them


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Do you mean Hartland?  Yes, I have seen their trains for sale at the show. 

Mark


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hartland  is always at the show. They have a company booth and can point you to a vendor who has what you are looking for.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

According to the published list of vendors, Hartland Locomotive works is coming to the ECLSTS in York.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

yes i mean hartland we were at the show last year and talked to the folks from hartland. But not sure if there were any venders there that were selling hartland product


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

You mean that Hartland does not sell Hartland stuff. What kind of vendor is that?  That's a lot of money to just talk to people  and not sell anything. 
Paul


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's called marketing. They are there to promote their product not to take sales away from their vendors. Aristo, Bachman, MTH and LGB do the same thing.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

If im not mistaken St Aubins had a limited Hartland selection in their area.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I,am looking to get some small passenger cars that are lighted to use on our layout. We have r1 curves so i can not use the larger cars like bachmann or at least i dont think they will run on the r1 curves/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann passenger cars work on R1.  You might be able to find the shorty Hartland coaches, but I don't specifically recall looking for them.   Also, the Aristo Sierra coaches have lights and work on R1 and the LGB 3080 series coaches can have lights added but work on R1.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason i am looking for the hartland is i like the look and the price. But if the lgbs were not so expensive that would be our first pick. Will have to look in my grmag to see what the aristo are going for thanks for the reply/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

To be honest,  the aristo sierra cars (the new ones) have lights and I think they look pretty good.  The LGB ones will have plastic wheels (which you'll probably want to change), and no lights.  

LGB coaches can be funny.  For a long long time,  LGB coaches were in the 90-100 range.  

A quick comparision on wholesale trains shows the following:

LGB coach : $77
Aristo Sierra coach: $80

Now, the aristo sierra cars do have some drag due to the way that power is picked up.  However, you could remedy this a couple of different ways.  Ball bearing wheel sets with power pick ups is one way.  I have used the LGB ball bearing wheelsets and they have the power pick ups already in place ready for the wire.  If you removed the wiper from the one end, 

The other one you might want to watch out for is the USA Overton passenger car.  They also have steel wheels and lights installed.  The price listed on wholesale is $63.  I personally think those look too tall, but you might like them. 

You are going to have fun at the ECLSTS running from booth to booth in search of aristo sierras, LGB passenger cars, Bachmann Jackson and Sharpe cars, Hartland cars, old Delton cars, and USA Overton cars!   Good luck.  Hope your track spikes still fit. 

check out the different manufacturers websites.  If the USA  ones tickle your fancy, you could also call Charles Ro and discuss with him if he would bring a specific road name for you to the show.  My friend wanted a full set of the New Haven streamliners and called RO to see if they'd bring him a set.  They told him yes and he was one of their first customers last year!! 

Mark

PS I was curios, so I tried finding some HLW cars on the net.  I found them at St. Aubins and the short ones and the long ones are listed at $73 each.  Now I don't have any idea if they actually have them in stock, but it looks like all of these cars are the same price.  So, that means it comes down to what do you like?  You might get lucky and find some old Delton passenger cars (the predacessor to the Hartland).


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark thanks for all your replys. We my wife and myself will be at the east coast show fri moring and like you said going from booth to booth. We are looking to get some buildings ,passenger cars and who knows what else/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year I saw the most interesting thing at the HLW booth. A guy was handing an HLW employee his credit card. I waited until they were done and asked the young lady what was going on. She was taking orders for HLW equipment to be shipped from the Factory. I needed some railbuggy motor and drive train assemblies. Ordered 4 and they arrived at my house in about 10 days. 

The manufacturer's can do more than just answer questions, if you prode them a little. If you need something, get a name and phone number and find out when and where you can contact them for parts or whatever. If they say they can't sell direct, ask for the name of a specific dealer that you can work through to get equipment from that individual person. It has worked many times.


----------

